# A minha nova estação meteorológica



## J.S. (7 Set 2008 às 14:58)

Boas,

Então, em Ingles (desculpa!!).

I have finally installed my new weatherstation in the field in Middelburg, Holanda. I am very happy with the following things:

1) The home made sensorshields. They are built according to KNMI standards, zo shielded from direct en indirect sunlight, matte black insides (also the ground plate, which is white on the oustide). 

2) The place is absolutely free and according to WMO standards. Nearest bush is at least 100 m away, nearest trees (seen on the foto) at 180 m. everything else is grass, kept low by the horses.

3) the right sensorshield contains a Tinytag Ultra 2 datalogger, which measures with an 0,2 K maximum deviation and 0,001 K resolution. It keeps minimum maximum and hourly temperatures in memory for 1,5 years.
The left one contains an Oregon Scientific 918 TH sensor, which is actually about as accurate (to my suprise) and thus more accurate than my Davis WMII station.
Rain resolution is 1 mm. Will change that into 0,1 mm with another funnel and a device that stores heavy rains, so the sensor can keep track of heavy downpours.
Very nearby this station 2 km or so is a KNMI rainstation. Both recorded 14 mm of rain day before yesterday. Which was a heavy downpour. Accuracy is oke.
Wind...is at 4 m height, which is too low. The speed I measured was 46 km/h while nearby KNMI WIlhelminadorp (also more inland, at 15 km distance in the extreme flat countryside over here) measured a max of 54 km/h. The difference is due to the 6 m height difference.
Barometer (in the house) is installed for 4 weeks and is at 0,5 hPA accurate, again: much to my surprise. 

I can easily reach 200 m wireless contact, even with trees in between.

I am having trouble getting meteohub connected to the router of the farmer. I can get everything, but cannot find the WAN IP on the router. Costs me 10-12 hours already, while on two other routers it was only 30 minutes....really too bad! But I will figure it out.

Pictures of the station:























Site from the sky with distance to trees and a dyke (both seen on the pictures):











BTW: I like the diverse stations I have seen here. Nice to see that so many of my fellow Portugese countryman enjoy having meteorology as a hobby and are so active in it.


 Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Vince (7 Set 2008 às 21:23)

Parabéns pela estação, parece tudo excelente e profissional.
Só é pena não estar em Portugal   Já agora, terá os dados online ?
O Radiation shield foi construído por ti então ? Tem muito bom aspecto, é igual aos que se constroem com as instruções que estão algures no forum ou é de alguma forma especial e melhor do que esse ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Set 2008 às 22:47)

Uma verdadeira EMA, uma instalação perfeita.
O RS's são perfeitos, tudo óptimo.
Só precisava era de uma vedação de metal, porque de resto está irrepreensível.


----------



## J.S. (7 Set 2008 às 22:55)

Vince disse:


> Parabéns pela estação, parece tudo excelente e profissional.
> Só é pena não estar em Portugal   Já agora, terá os dados online ?
> O Radiation shield foi construído por ti então ? Tem muito bom aspecto, é igual aos que se constroem com as instruções que estão algures no forum ou é de alguma forma especial e melhor do que esse ?



Obrigadinho. O Radiation Shield e construido por mi. Um pouco diferente que os outros, penso eu. O modelo e do KNMI (pela firma Wittich & Visser). Esta negro ao interior (sem reflecção) e branco brilhante ao exterior.  A radiação solar não pode entrar diretamente ou indiretamente. 

I do not believe it is better or worse than some others. I think yo should build it according to the local standard of the country you live in, IF you want to compare. 
So mine looks almost identical to the KNMI, in all aspects. So matte black inside, bright white outside (with 5 coatings of white paint, including the two groundpaint layers for plastics). With the remote control of your TV, which sends in Infrared, you can test if it lets threw Infrared light which incluences the sensor. Mine does not. I use no ventilation and do not agree it is better in general. It is better when you measure in some sheltered areas, because it lessens slefheating of the radiation shield (like a black inside does also). 

The construction is difficult to explain when written, but it resembles that of Breitling (you know him i guess) I guess, basically. The shape of my saucers are clearly different I think. I use blakc plastic spacers of 2 cm, which I can screw (made this myslef also) so the shield can be screwed tightly. The last (lowest) spacers are also screwed. This means that when I release the thumscrews, I can take the whole screen of the bottom plate. So I can reach the sensor in less than a minute and clean everything easily. Everything is made out of stainless, rustfree steal. Total cost is about 25 euro, but it took 20 hours or so to construct (including painting and the idea).

Thanks for the compliments! May be I will take some more pictures to show you how I made this radiation shields. I am a perfectionist (when I do things like this) and while I am happy with, the construction took a LOT of time. Think 30 hours per shield (including the plan how to build one).

I will put on some KNMI staiton pictures later.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Set 2008 às 22:57)

Muitos Parabéns pela fantástica estação! Parece mesmo uma Oficial!

Bom trabalho!


----------



## J.S. (8 Set 2008 às 19:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Muitos Parabéns pela fantástica estação! Parece mesmo uma Oficial!
> 
> Bom trabalho!



Obrigado!

Olha: my family lives in 

1) Rio de Mouro (Alto Forte). My Tio and Tia
2) My avo and avo and tias and father lived in Belas (Venda Seca), Travessa das Laranjeiras (had a big two story house), I belive lote 16. Really nice house from our holidays.
3) My Nephews now live in Cacem...

So we are from almost the same region, which I of course know extremely well! The weahter also (for me the fresh evenings and nights in summer and low cloud just reaching or just not reaching Cacem, but always visible at Serra Sintra (with all the castles)


----------



## Gilmet (8 Set 2008 às 19:58)

J.S. disse:


> Obrigado!
> 
> Olha: my family lives in
> 
> ...





Uau! Já vivi em Rio de Mouro... "nasci" na Venda Seca, onde ainda hoje vive a minha avó... gosto muito daquela aldeia!

Realmente, o Mundo é pequeno...



Como o Vince já perguntou, a estação está a enviar dados para algum site?


----------



## J.S. (8 Set 2008 às 21:42)

Gilmet disse:


> Uau! Já vivi em Rio de Mouro... "nasci" na Venda Seca, onde ainda hoje vive a minha avó... gosto muito daquela aldeia!
> 
> Realmente, o Mundo é pequeno...
> 
> ...




O mundo e pequeno, sim senhor. Venda Seca...sim, gosto muito desta aldeia tambem. Ha muito memorias la! 

Olha, tenho problemas com esta Router de Speedtouch (que a senhor e a senhora tem la).  Aqui, na minha casa com o meu USR Robotics tudo fui muito simple (instalar o Meteohub e entrar via o internet). Tem uma lista com o IP WAN e tudo. So 30 minutos. Mas esta Speedtouch....Em Ingles otra vez:

This (sorry) stupid device is so irritating. So I finally accessed it and accessed my Meteohub directly over there after at least 10 hours of research. Than I tried to get the WAN IP anbd couple it to the local IP given to my Meteohub. No succes. It has great difficulty letting Wireless LAN (my Laptop) threw. A firmware update was needed. I am not going to do that on someone elses device. Their company depends on internet access and suppose I spoil it, I could as well pick up the station and move it...Quite rightly so!
No the fun part, I found out tonight is first of all I discovered a program (site) which is called "myipsite". It tells yu the WAN IP of the router. And a truely incredible pecularity (to remain correct in my wording): if you connect a server of any kind (like Meteohub) to the router, it only lets you connect it via the local IP address to the router. So it does not let you access it via internet, via WAN IP. This means you can only test if it is working if a friend for instance somewhere else tries to log in....Really great service of Alcatel/Thomson.

Another thing ithat yu need to open a port on the router, Port 80. But there is no real Port 80 (not named). If I am correct, you need to open the Game access and choose a HTTP world wide web (I already did) so you open the gat. You can search for hours on end to the so commonly used Port 80 without ever finding it on this router...

So is it up and running....not yet. But now that I know how to get the WAN IP without searching in the setup of the router, it hopefully won't take long. Tan I have to make an internetsite and I am really not good at all when it comes to programming internetsites, so that will take some time also I am afraid. But I will keep you posted.

Boa noite,

Jorge


----------



## J.S. (26 Set 2008 às 23:35)

*Data on internet, measurements so far..*

I have measured here before, so I knew that compared to other places in my province the climate is more continental. Means nothing more than a tad colder at night, warmer at day although differences with Vlissingen KNMI are bigger. But that has nothing to do with my station being special but more with the absurd location of Vlissingen KNMI.

For example. From 1971-2000 Vlissingen KNMI had a record low for september of 6,7 C. Only this month I have had 5 nights below 6 C (but all above 5 C).
The lowest temperatures in Holland so far this month have been 0,4 C in Ell KNMI and (a day or two later) 0,5 C in Twente KNMI. They are much more inland, which explains the difference. The record i still -3,7 C.


The Oregon Scientific WMR is somewhat less fast than the datalogger. So the daytime maxima after adjustment are about 0,3 K lower and the minima are about 0,2 K higher. Which is really good and comparable or slightly better tan my Davis equipment. Anemometer works fine, rainmeter is accurate but lacks resolution. This has to get another funnel. Pressure is very accurate, yet lacking somewhat in resolution.

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IZEELAND18


----------

